

Our Elegant Minds: Crowdfunding Community for Schizophrenics, Schizoaffectives - MichaelCrawford
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/our-elegant-minds

======
MichaelCrawford
I myself have Bipolar Type Schizoaffective Disorder. This isn't my project - a
friend tipped me off to it just now; one of her close relatives also has
Schizoaffective Disorder.

